# Todays thrift shop scores



## katrink (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I got a pair of brand new Havaianas Trekkers in white for 1.00

Black, tan and beige striped sleeveless top for .63

Huge longchamp lookalike tote for 1.00 (this will be used for groceries etc.)

I love it when I find bargains.


----------



## Liz (Aug 16, 2005)

yay! you're lucky to find stuff in thrift stores!


----------



## katrink (Aug 16, 2005)

DH calls me the cheap Queen, I love thrifting, its like a hunt for me. I guess we are lucky that we have so many here, but my favorites are Hospice and Sunshine.


----------



## Liz (Aug 16, 2005)

where are you from? i know SF has a lot of them.


----------



## katrink (Aug 16, 2005)

Tampa Bay area of FL, home of the Buccaneers, sorry I just had to put that in. hehe


----------



## pla4u (Aug 17, 2005)

COOL I'm due to make the rounds again, could use a couple new tops and maby a jeans shirt...


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 17, 2005)

ummmm i just found lei jeans in tj maxx for 12 bucks,love bargains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I havent been to a thrift shop in a while but there are awesome ones in the city!!!!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

that's great that you found something you like for a cheap price.=D bargains are awesome!!=)

haven't been to thrift shops for a long time. use to go to Savers, pretty good thrift shop. (~sale on labor day)


----------



## glamslam (Aug 28, 2005)

Great finds!



I miss the days when I used to thrift shop... The only decent place to do it is in Portland (45 min. drive) or Seattle (2 hour drive) and I don't get out of town much! Bummer...


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 28, 2005)

Great stuff! I haven't been in a while and have found some amazing things like my Diane von Furstenberg dress and Byblos purse.


----------



## anne7 (Aug 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* ummmm i just found lei jeans in tj maxx for 12 bucks,love bargains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I havent been to a thrift shop in a while but there are awesome ones in the city!!!!!



I love TJ Maxx...I can find lots of stuff there, like A&amp;F and Express, and cute shoes from nice brands. They also get Dooneys a lot, and I want one:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 29, 2005)

I love sales and bargains!! I used to always check out those stores... now there really aren't any near by... gonna have to make a pit stop soon



Nice haul Kat!


----------



## FairyRave (Sep 12, 2005)

I really love cheap stuff and I really love vintage stuff, but when I find something that is cheap and vintage I'm in heaven


----------



## imiake (Sep 14, 2005)

i should go thrift shop hunting ,,, hahaha i want some vintage stuff


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## bond_girl (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you know any thift shop in downtown.LA. thanks!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 4, 2006)

Those are great bargains! Most thrift store items are at least $2 here. Shoe's typically start around $5.


----------



## Liz (Mar 4, 2006)

try looking through the LA phone book. i'm sure they would have a ton of thrift stores down there


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 4, 2006)

oh this is awsome, and i thought i was the only one on here who thrifted.

ive been going thrifting this week for summer type clothes. and ive found lots of cool stuff. its so awsome when you find stuff. ive gotten like a dress, some nifty jewlery, an awsome 50s black clutch, a few shirts and some skirts.

next week i gotta go through the antique stores in town to find some other stuff.

it so helps when your obsessed with clothes from the 50s to some of the 70s.


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 4, 2006)

Bravo! I have found sewing machines in excellent working condition for $15.00 at thrift shops. I usually look for housewares (punch bowls for $5), books .25, handbags, and of course furniture. I foam fill the chair seats and make slipcovers. I did my whole patio set this way. It started out as a bunch of mismatched pieces, but now, Martha Stewart would be proud.


----------



## SuzyQ (Mar 9, 2006)

E-Bay is GREAT for vintage!!! You don't even have to leave to office......yes....shopping while working, my boss would kill me!!!


----------



## xsteph (Mar 11, 2006)

havainas are classic &lt;3.

and WOW what amazing deals!!! i've never been to a thrift store but i really wanna check one out!


----------

